# Why People Were Fearful of Night Air Until the 1900s



## SeaBreeze (Aug 21, 2014)

Why people were fearful of the night air until the 1900s...http://www.wired.com/2014/08/fantas...e-terrified-of-nighttime-air-until-the-1900s/


----------



## Falcon (Aug 21, 2014)

Some logic to SOME of it, but not enough to keep my window closed at night.

My bedroom window is OPEN throughout the year at night.


----------



## Petula (Aug 28, 2014)

Yes, my husband liked to keep the window open all night, even in the brrrr....  winter, and I would always be cold, but now, go figure, I leave the window open also, don't know why, and just bundle up with more blankets, and more clothes.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2014)

If I were to leave my window open at  night I'd be inundated with gypsies, tramps and thieves ...


----------



## Pappy (Aug 28, 2014)

SifuPhil said:


> If I were to leave my window open at  night I'd be inundated with gypsies, tramps and thieves ...




Kinda like this, Phil.


----------



## SifuPhil (Aug 28, 2014)

Pappy said:


> Kinda like this, Phil.



Yep, that's it!


----------

